# Fuse keeps blowing



## MontyMontana

Hi all. New to site and not an overly handyman, but grateful for any dyi help. I have the yardman and I need to insert a new fuse each time I restart the tractor. I hadnt used it for a month and then needed to charge the battery and put another fuse to start it. After I shut engine, I checked fuse and it was blown.

Does it have an alternator and if so, where is it ( know of any video or pictures on line?) and how do I check if it is broken? Any other places to check to see if I have a short or more probably, where the short is?

Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Bamabww

MontyMontana,

My father-in-laws yardman does the same thing when he mows with it. I have not been able to solve his problem so I'll be interested in any replies you get that can offer a solution.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum!
Can you post the model/serial #s,so I can check the type of system it has?
On first guess, it sounds as though there is a short in the charging system wiring. 
The alternator on these engines is usually a stator ring, under the flywheel,with the magnets,fastened to the underside of the flywheel .
There are several types/power output levels,with different connectors,so it will be something I have to look up,in my manuals.


----------



## MontyMontana

*Serial number*

Model 13AH670F062

Seriel 1L038B80119

There was another number under the model number
83278

Thanks for the response


----------



## jhngardner367

From the diagrams,I can see a couple of possible causes. 
If the fuse is blowing only after the blades are engaged,then you should check the safety switches.
I suggest replacing the fuse,starting the engine,and watch the fuse as you engage the blades.
If it doesn't cause it to blow,watch the fuse as you put it into reverse.If it blows,it is the reverse-safety switch.
If neither of these cause the fuse to blow,,or it blows as the engine turns,( on start-up),check the solenoid,and the ignition switch.
Also,watch the ammeter gauge(if it has one),to see if it shows a large draw,or an overcharge.
As you check these,look at the yellow wires in the harness, to see if any of them are cut/pinched,etc. These feed the safety switches.
The other possibility is that the diode in the charging circuit is bad,or the stator is shorted. However in these 2 items,it usually drains the battery,overnight.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I had a couple tractors do that - one was caused by a 30 year old worn out ign switch arching across the terminals inside - replaced the switch and hasnt done it since.

Had another one that kept popping fuses - turns out the original barrel type fuse assembly shorted out, and actually melted the fuse housing . I replaced the fuse holder with a newer style push in fuse and that cured that issue.


----------



## jhngardner367

Yep! Seen that happen,too !


----------



## MontyMontana

Thanks to all for the helpful replies, especially, jhngardner367 and dangeroustoys56. I found the problem. The previous owner attached a seperate wire from the positive battery cable to the fuse box. The wire was an exposed wire, and was taped together with the coated wires from the seat safety switch. I guess he thought the coated wires and the electrical tape were enough protection for the wire.? It frayed and caused the short. Once replaced with good coated wiring and clips, it runs like a charm. I got to that issue as I was trying the various tests suggested by Jhngardner367. I had previosly checked the starter,selinoid, battery, 3 safety switches, ignition switch and finally the fuse box. While doing the suggested tests, I finally saw a spark and then the mower started to smoke, ( white smoke so I knew it was electrical) LOL and finally did what i should have done from the beginning; Take the old electrical tape off the wiring an do an inspection, in which case I would have found the problem. Oh well. All is better now, and I appreciate all your help.


----------



## jhngardner367

I'm glad you got it taken care of . Electrical problems can drive you nuts,at times !


----------

